# NJICW-Atlantic City to Cape May



## hanleyclifford (May 8, 2010)

I really would like to hear from any cruisers who have made the above mentioned passage. I am especially interested in sailors with sticks near the 35' mark who may have done it, but any tips on bridges and depths and anchorages from others are welcome. I have a 35 1/2' stick and am considering giving it a shot. Interested in all comments.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Hanley,

It's often more about draft, what do you draw?

Though I do see at least one 35' fixed bridge along that route, air heights are measured a MHHW, so depending on the tide.. you might clear. Haven't tried it myself.. I'm at 50 ft.

Edit..I think there are at least 4 35 ft bridges on that route...seems like a chore. Good luck!


----------



## hanleyclifford (May 8, 2010)

4 bridges fixed at 35' is correct. I draw almost 5' and have had no trouble between Mannesquan inlet and Atlantic City on the inside. Thanks for the comeback.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats a brutal run with lots of shoals in those back bay channels. I lived in Ocean City for 18 years. Not sure about the bridge on 34th street there. I have done the ICW from Barneget a lot when I kept my boat in Toms River for a few years. Manesquan to Barnegat is easy except for the current in the canal and a few openoing railroad bridges.

Only one bridge between Barneget and Atlantic City, but the stretch from the Great Bay to the casinos is winding with lots of very very skinny water.

The ICW from AC to Cape may is a pain in the ass. I say take the outside route its only 26 miles and two of the three best inlets to travese in New Jersey, Absecon and Cape May. You will travel a lot further than 26 miles as the ICW really winds a lot and like I said has tidal current to boot with soals.

Dave


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

I second what Chef has said! The NJICW is a royal pain south of Barnagate. From Manasquan to Barnagate it's pretty and generally sailable. The eelgrass south of Barnagate fools your depth sounder into making false readings and the islands of floating grass clog your intake. Never again...

Choose your weather window and go outside...

Tod


----------



## HPLou (Feb 25, 2002)

Chef is right on about the winding channel and shallow water.


----------



## Capt Ron1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I draw 4 ft with my Catalina and live on the bay.We bump along at low tide often.Stay in the channel and you should be fine.Good Luck!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Brick and the ponts north of Atlantic City are doable. South of Atlantic City however is a far different animal.

Dave


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

South of Atlantic City the ICW will take forever, you'll go aground and the green heads will drive you to distraction. That section is much nicer outside as long as the weather is good.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> Not sure about the bridge on 34th street there.


It's a 35, Chef. 

Pick your weather and stay outside. I can't imagine the trip inside (of course, I've never done it...but if I remember right, Chef has!)

.


----------



## hanleyclifford (May 8, 2010)

I have done the NJICW as far as Atlantic City several times and have indeed felt a little "drag" on the keel in a few places in the "grasslands". Not afraid of a little grounding with a full iron keel. Just thought the inside to Cape May might be a new challenge but it's the bridges that scare me a little since I would have to do them at less than high tide (I need 35' 6''). Thanks to all for your replies..


----------

